# Vanaheims Alwyn & Vanaheims Dulcibella



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Sunday I went on a little trip with a friend to visit *lindberg4220* and pick up two new mice. You can't believe how happy I am :mrgreen:

Alwyn is just amazing, I think he might be my new favorite. He talks and kisses and cleans my mouth all the time, it's so adorable. Today when I had him out, he switched between washing himself and my lips :roll: 

















Dulcibella is a little adventurer. I mean, I know you have to keep an eye on your mice when you have them out, but you need to keep an extra eye on her, even when she's the only one out :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww,so sweet!!!


----------

